# Fruit Salsa, what to do with it?



## giggler (Jun 4, 2016)

I have a ripe mango, a soft tomato, and a soft avacado..

This just cries out a Fruit Salsa of some kind today..

They have shrimp on sale, and also beef ribs, but the ribs are more of a winter thing for us..

I was thinking the whole Tampico Shrimp Cocktail or ceviche, or maybe something Creole?

Any thoughts?
Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 4, 2016)

Add a  little onion, lime and a jalapeno or serrano or two.  

I am shrimp challenged when it comes to cooking them, but perhaps some shrimp skewers on the grill.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 4, 2016)

What I would do is take my favorite Pico de Gallo recipe and replace the tomato with the fruit. I'm not a mango fan so I'd use pineapple or jicama. 

Whisk, grab a can of Old Bay and follow the ingredients for steamed shrimp! Use a steamer basket instead of dropping them in the liquid. I put everything in the pot, start from cold and pull them off the heat after about 2 minutes of steaming. I'll check one for doneness after a few minutes. When ready you can serve them hot or shock to stop further cooking.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2016)

The tomato and avocado would be a guacamole dip n' chip for me as a starter.
As for the mango, a big thumbs up for a topper on grilled shrimp.
There are so many mango salsa recipes out there, you choose...
me, I would do a "search" in DC, there are several threads on such a dish


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 6, 2016)

giggler said:


> I have a ripe mango, a soft tomato, and a soft avacado..
> 
> This just cries out a Fruit Salsa of some kind today..
> 
> ...


Try gooling 
"_Jamie Oliver - fruit salsa - ripe mango, a soft tomato, and a soft avacado_." There are quite a few ideas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2016)

Last night we went out for dinner. One of the courses was marinated grilled flank steak served over Cotija polenta and topped with grilled mango salsa. It was delicious.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 6, 2016)

*GG*, that looks delish, just like all of the photos you posted in the dinner thread. Question about the cojita: did it melt nicely into the polenta? I just bought a round to use for fish tacos later this week and was thinking of other ways to use it before it spoiled. Polenta with some sort of Mexican-inspired shrimp or chicken would be tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, that looks delish, just like all of the photos you posted in the dinner thread. Question about the cojita: did it melt nicely into the polenta? I just bought a round to use for fish tacos later this week and was thinking of other ways to use it before it spoiled. Polenta with some sort of Mexican-inspired shrimp or chicken would be tasty.



I could barely eat any of it last night, I was so full from the previous courses, so I had the rest for lunch. It was really good. The cheese was a little grainy in the polenta, but in a good way - like Parmigiano Reggiano. Tiny nuggets of flavor in the polenta.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 6, 2016)

One of the best local dishes we had years ago was a big slab of meaty mahi-mahi, with an excellent mango salsa.  DH and I still talk about it.  Sadly, they took it off the menu, along with our other faves, and then the restaurant closed.

I would play with your ingredients, Eric.  I think they'd all be good together.


----------

